# Hybrid Insect MEMS



## TheFinalFrontEar (Mar 10, 2015)

The microsystem is embedded in the cacoon or pupae stage

The HI-MEMS is part insect, part machine. First, a micro-mechanical system is placed inside the insect during early stages of metamorphosis. The bugs operate similarly to a remote control car — the goal is to be able to control the bugs movement and location through the implanted microsystem . HI-MEMS will be used for gathering information using its sensors, such as a microphone or a gas detector. Debut date unknown.

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/incredible-weapons-being-developed-2010-11?op=1#ixzz3U0hb8moU


----------



## twilyth (Mar 10, 2015)

So in the future, bugs will be actual bugs.


----------



## TheFinalFrontEar (Mar 11, 2015)

It appears so, in reality its probably just the begining as this was a public release, what i'm interested in is the excellent stuff we mere mortals dont hear about or read as a release.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 28, 2015)

something similar

Bionic ants, butterfly drones and chameleon grippers: The robo-insect workers coming to a factory near you






Festos site was down but this is a good read and an excellent video................check out how they recharge.

http://www.gizmag.com/festo-bionicants-flexshapegripper-emotionbutterflies/36765/

and butterflies 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...s-solve-complex-problems.html#v-4138592579001


----------



## Countryside (Mar 28, 2015)

So we are sharing some cool technology here i see


----------



## TheFinalFrontEar (Mar 28, 2015)

please have a read, googles possible cancer killing timepiece

thanks.

http://www.futuretimeline.net/blog/2015/03/21.htm#.VRc5Kcsxdz0


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 26, 2015)

Tiny robots can climb walls carrying over 100 times their own weight thanks to adhesive pads based on reptiles' feet




A little bit to read and a vid
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn27413-tiny-robots-climb-walls-carrying-more-than-100-times-their-weight.html#.VTtaThPF9ew#.VT01tyFVikr


----------



## Countryside (Apr 27, 2015)




----------

